# African Helmeted Turtles for sale



## Hopeless (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey everyone I am new to BCA and I have two turtles that need to go because I am starting a cichlid tank. I paid 450each selling for 250ea. Or 400 for the pair. They are fully submersed in water 99% of the time which make a great addition to a general freshwater aquarium. Please message me for details! Thanks?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd love to have them but don't have any room right now.
Just keep cichlids in the tank with them.
I keep cichlids in my turtle tanks.
Every once in a while one disappears.


----------



## Goldfishe (Sep 22, 2016)

Turtle still available?


----------

